# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Результаты теста антивирусов и антируткитов на обнаружение и удаление современных руткитов

## ALEX(XX)

*Введение*

В последнее время все большей популярностью у вирусописателей пользуются руткит-технологии. Причина этого очевидна – возможность скрытия вредоносной программы и ее компонентов от пользователя ПК и антивирусных программ. В Интернете свободно можно найти исходные тексты готовых руткитов, что неизбежно ведет к широкому применению этой технологии в различных троянских или шпионских программах (spyware/adware, keyloggers и т.д.).
Руткит (от англ. root kit, то есть «набор root'а») - это программа для скрытия следов присутствия злоумышленника или вредоносной программы в системе. Использование руткит-технологий позволяет вредоносной программе скрыть следы своей деятельности на компьютере жертвы путём маскировки файлов, процессов а также самого присутствия в системе.
Для обнаружения и удаления подобных вредоносных программ существует множество специализированных программных продуктов – антируткитов. Кроме того, о наличии в своих продуктах функционала по обнаружению активных руткитов заявляют многие антивирусные производители.
Цель данного теста – проверить способность наиболее популярных антивирусов и антируткитов обнаруживать и удалять широко распространенные в сети вредоносные программы (ITW-образцы), использующие руткит-технологии. Дополнительно в тесте была проверена возможность проактивного обнаружения скрывающих свое присутствие в системе программ. Эта проверка проводилась на концептуальных демо-руткитах, демонстрирующих различные возможности по сокрытию в системе.
Тестирование на распространенных ITW-образцах вредоносных программ дает представление о том, насколько хорошо рассматриваемые решения справляются с уже известными руткитами, тестирование на концептах показывает их возможности по обнаружению новых неизвестных руткитов.

Далее на anti-malware.ru

PS: Вот результат, меня почему-то совсем не удивил... Никакой интриги, аж не интересно

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Смешной тест, сризби хорош конечно, но есть и другие, более трудновыводимые вещи.
Да и где лучший анти-рк IceSword ? Да и avz забыли.
Какую-то чушь вроде Trend Micro Antivirus plus Antispyware 2008 или McAfee Rootkit Detective 1.1 протестировали, а действительно хорошие вещи нет.
Концепты старые, futo 2004 года =)) Надо было бы badrkdemo или phide_ex тестировать.

PS кто знает как зовут *Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.a* подскажите плз название по симантеку или ещё лучше скиньте сэмпл =)

----------


## SuperBrat

> Смешной тест, сризби хорош конечно, но есть и другие, более трудновыводимые вещи.
> Да и где лучший анти-рк IceSword ? Да и avz забыли.
> Какую-то чушь вроде Trend Micro Antivirus plus Antispyware 2008 или McAfee Rootkit Detective 1.1 протестировали, а действительно хорошие вещи нет.


Surfer, вы бы зашли туда и почитали:
http://www.anti-malware.ru/phpbb/vie...?p=30256#30256

----------


## Surfer

Читал, надо бы зарегаться там  :Smiley: 
Или тут есть их представители ?

----------


## vaber

Я представитель.
badrkdemo не использовался по причине того, что Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.a есть его более совершенный аналог, причем ITW.
phide_ex не использовался, потому как валит систему в BSOD с большинством антивирусов.
Что Вы имели в виду про более трудно выводимые вещи? Слух?  :Wink:

----------


## no pasaran

Да...Интересно. Обычно NOD32 хвалят,а Norton ругают...А здесь наоборот.  Плохо что Avast не присутствует в этом списке.                                        P.S.  У них там форум тоже ничего.............P.S. Че-то не пойму,я вроде маленько в другую тему писал сообщение,как оно здесь оказалось?

----------

